# Compressor Suggestions - Senco PC1131 vs Makita MAC700



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have no experience with any of those----but the Senco oil bath would get my vote---good CFM--good company. good price---


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

No personal experience with either. But, the 2014 Fine Woodworking Tool Guide has a short piece on compact compressors. I'm guessing it's a short version of a full article from last year. Their favorites were the Senco PC1010, Grip-Rite 152CM and a Jenny. The Makita didn't even get a mention.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Senco PC2001, about 15 years old. Don't know, but it looks similar. I have a larger stationary shop air compressor, so don't use it for that, but the Senco has a lot of miles on it, and has performed well. I went through about a 2 month period of frustration with it at some point, can't recall, maybe a check valve or something like that, but otherwise totally reliable. Only thing that I don't like is that it's heavy, moreso some days than others, but probably the reason that it's not as loud as a lot of others.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

that makita is a nice compressor but its not designed to run a framing gun. .go with the senco


----------

